# Nikon D800



## vcustoms (May 23, 2012)

How water proof is the D800. I recently saw a video which I will try to find again and repost but the guy was demonstrating that the D800 is quite water proof. He showed that after splashing water from a water bottle on it, it is quite water proof. Does anyone have any experience in rain with this camera or a camera comparable to it? What is the worst to happen and what should one do if caught in the rain?


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2012)

It is water-resistant, but where near being water-proof.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 23, 2012)

the camera will probably be fine, it's the lens i'd be worried about.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 23, 2012)

yeah....I like my D800 too much to intentionally test its water resistance.....


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 23, 2012)

I've briefly submerged my D700 before and it was fine. It was the 6 foot fall from a tripod that broke it apart..And the D800 feels flimsier than a D700..so DON'T DROP IT!


----------



## DorkSterr (May 24, 2012)

Skip to 9:54


----------



## vcustoms (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys!




			
				DorkSterr said:
			
		

> Skip to 9:54
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g65ANaVnL4&feature=g-user-u



That's exactly the video I saw before.


----------



## vcustoms (May 25, 2012)

Btw can anyone recommend a rain guard or something to that's protective when shooting in the rain?


----------



## Patrice (May 25, 2012)

vcustoms said:


> Btw can anyone recommend a rain guard or something to that's protective when shooting in the rain?



Plastic grocery bag and a hole cut out for the lens.


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2012)

vcustoms said:


> Btw can anyone recommend a rain guard or something to that's protective when shooting in the rain?


[url="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PTFDYO/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=hdiumds-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B000PTFDYO]Op/Tech 18" SLR Rainsleeve for Digital & Film Cameras with Lenses up to 7" Diameter, 18" Long[/url] 

OP/TECH USA 9001142 Rainsleeve-Flash, 14 Inch Protective Cover for Camera and Flash


----------



## morganza (May 28, 2012)

KmH said:


> It is water-resistant, but where near being water-proof.



Exactly, and I wouldn't suggest you to try out how water-proof it can be.


----------

